
Show HN: Legal Marketplace for Startups - SeedLawyers
We&#x27;re BETA testing our partnership portal at SeedLawyers and thought y&#x27;all might be interested in some FREEEeee... legal help.
Just type &quot;betatest&quot; where it asks here --&gt; <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seedlawyers.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;sign_up?profile_type=Founder" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;seedlawyers.com&#x2F;users&#x2F;sign_up?profile_type=Founder</a> to unlock an account with 500 credits that you can spend on calls with our lawyer members, legal questions, and DIY startup legal documents.<p>Every bit of feedback counts :)
======
dangerface
This is cool, but do you handle international clients? or is it just US law?

~~~
SeedLawyers
Thanks! Just those in the US or looking to expand to there.

------
RobertKwan
Good cause, I like.

~~~
SeedLawyers
Thanks, Robert!

